# 1989 240 sx not shifting into overdrive



## appaloosa2769 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey guys. I just bought an 89 240 sx. On the way home I noticed the Overdrive off light on, when I pushed the switch to get into overdrive, it went off then back on as soon as I let go. The car was running over 4000 rpm at 65mph. Just seemed to be winding out like overdrive wasn`t working, so I had to resort to 55mph to keep the R`s about 3200. Any ideas what this is? Also, it was overheating, I frequently stopped to let it cool down and add more antifreeze....Not leaking, just what kept boiling over, though the guage was reading normal. After home, I took the thermostat out only to find the top, no spring nor bottom. Checked inside the hoses....assumed the missing parts went into the block somewhere. I also thought it strange that the BOTTOM hose went into the thermostat housing, is this right or did someone put the hoses into the wrong housings? They both seemed to fit ok, but on cars I have ever owned, the top radiator hose always went to the thermostat housing. Thanks in advance. Steve


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

appaloosa2769 said:


> Hey guys. I just bought an 89 240 sx. On the way home I noticed the Overdrive off light on, when I pushed the switch to get into overdrive, it went off then back on as soon as I let go. The car was running over 4000 rpm at 65mph. Just seemed to be winding out like overdrive wasn`t working, so I had to resort to 55mph to keep the R`s about 3200. Any ideas what this is? Also, it was overheating, I frequently stopped to let it cool down and add more antifreeze....Not leaking, just what kept boiling over, though the guage was reading normal. After home, I took the thermostat out only to find the top, no spring nor bottom. Checked inside the hoses....assumed the missing parts went into the block somewhere. I also thought it strange that the BOTTOM hose went into the thermostat housing, is this right or did someone put the hoses into the wrong housings? They both seemed to fit ok, but on cars I have ever owned, the top radiator hose always went to the thermostat housing. Thanks in advance. Steve


The top hose is supposed to go to the thermostat. It's backwards? Yikes! That's less than quality. As for the overheating, replace the thermostat. The Nissan cooling system, made by Calsonic, sucks. I've had numerous problems with mine, including (but not limited to): leaky water pump, cracked radiator, 3 hose leaks, and a bad thermostat. I can only assume that the person who had the car before you was a complete moron.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

appaloosa2769 said:


> Hey guys. I just bought an 89 240 sx. On the way home I noticed the Overdrive off light on, when I pushed the switch to get into overdrive, it went off then back on as soon as I let go. I took the thermostat out only to find the top, no spring nor bottom. Checked inside the hoses....assumed the missing parts went into the block somewhere. I also thought it strange that the BOTTOM hose went into the thermostat housing, is this right or did someone put the hoses into the wrong housings? They both seemed to fit ok, but on cars I have ever owned, the top radiator hose always went to the thermostat housing.


The Overdrive switch in the shifter may be bad.

The bottom hose goes into the thermostat housing which is correct.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Don't know what to say about the confusion with the hoses going to the thermostat, maybe take it to a Nissan Dealership, they might know where each goes.
As for the cooling system, replace the thermostat for sure.
You might want to upgrade the cooling system with a new Rad, Hoses, Waterpump etc. those things wear out after awhile and it might be a good idea if you have the money to do such things! :thumbup: .


----------



## appaloosa2769 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Nissan Dealership?*

I realize I could take it to a dealership and probably solve all of my troubles....$2000.00 later. I figured that`s why I`d ask around on here, so maybe I wouldn`t have to pay someone a ridiculous hourly service rate for telling me the same thing that I`m sure someone here can tell me. Thanks, Steve





DaCheat said:


> Don't know what to say about the confusion with the hoses going to the thermostat, maybe take it to a Nissan Dealership, they might know where each goes.
> As for the cooling system, replace the thermostat for sure.
> You might want to upgrade the cooling system with a new Rad, Hoses, Waterpump etc. those things wear out after awhile and it might be a good idea if you have the money to do such things! :thumbup: .


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

appaloosa2769 said:


> I realize I could take it to a dealership and probably solve all of my troubles....$2000.00 later. I figured that`s why I`d ask around on here, so maybe I wouldn`t have to pay someone a ridiculous hourly service rate for telling me the same thing that I`m sure someone here can tell me. Thanks, Steve


I don't know about where you live, but I can take my car to the Nissan Dealership here, pay them for 30 min labour to tell me what is wrong with my car, drive the car to the auto parts store, buy the parts I need, install them myself, and voila, problem solved.
The Dealers in your area must be crooks if they charge $2000.00 to look under the hood :thumbdwn: .


----------

